# Bí ẩn những người sống trên 250 tuổi.



## nguyenquynh010906 (30 Tháng sáu 2013)

*Bí ẩn những người sống trên 250 tuổi*.

Thế giới có những người tu luyện có thể sống rất lâu. Đó có thể là  các đạo sỹ yoga, có thể là các bậc thầy khí công, cũng có thể là những  tu sỹ khổ hạnh trên núi cao rừng sâu, hoặc một số cao tăng, một số linh  mục Cơ đốc giáo, vv… sống lâu hàng mấy trăm năm. Nhiều cuộc nghiên cứu  nghiêm túc đã được tiến hành, nhưng kết quả cuối cùng của các nghiên cứu  đó phần lớn là không được phép công bố rộng rãi, vì chúng quá kỳ lạ và  đã làm giới khoa học quá lúng túng.
 Có những người thuộc giới tu luyện sống không cần ăn uống trong nhiều năm (hiện tượng này giới tu luyện gọi là tịch cốc),  ví dụ có thể kể đến người tu thuộc Thiên chúa giáo như Lidwina ở  Schiedam, Elizabeth ở Rent, Catherine ở Siena, Dominica Lazarri, vv…,  đạo sỹ yoga Prahlad Jani, nhiều người tu Đạo tại Trung Quốc,…




​ 



_Devraha Baba đặt chân lên đầu Balram Jakhar để ban phước_​ Đạo sỹ yoga Devraha Baba cũng là một người như vậy. Devraha Baba sống  bên cạnh dòng sông Yamuna tại Mathura, Ấn Độ. Ông ở trong một chiếc  chòi gỗ cao hơn 3,5m. Người ta thường thấy ông cởi trần và chỉ mặc độc  nhất một chiếc khố cũ rách. Ông không bao giờ ăn. Ông cho biết rằng ông  có thể đồng thời có mặt tại 2 nơi cùng một lúc (phân thân). Người ta đã  từng quan sát thấy ông ngồi xếp bằng dưới mặt nước suốt hơn nửa giờ đồng  hồ mà không cần thở. Từ thân thể ông tỏa ra một dạng năng lượng ấm áp  và nhân từ nào đó. Đã có rất nhiều người thuộc đủ mọi tầng lớp xã hội và  từ khắp nơi trên thế giới mến mộ danh tiếng lẫy lừng của ông và kéo đến  viếng thăm. Ông được nhiều chính trị gia cấp cao của Ấn Độ kính nể. Bà  Indira và thánh Gandhi cũng đã từng viếng thăm Devraha Baba. Nhiều vị  thủ tướng, các đạo sỹ yoga, thầy tu, vv… đều đã từng viếng thăm chiếc  chòi gỗ của Devraha Baba trong suốt lịch sử.
 Người ta nói rằng Devraha Baba đã sống hơn 700 năm. Do con số đó quá  lớn và khó tin, nên nhiều người thường dựa vào cây gia phả của gia đình  nhà Devraha Baba để ước đoán tuổi của ông, và theo đó thì ông ít nhất là  250 tuổi. Devraha Baba được mệnh danh là “Vị đạo sỹ yoga không có  tuổi”. Tiến sỹ Rajendra Prashad, vị tổng thống đầu tiên của Ấn Độ đã xác  nhận điều này. Ông cho biết cá nhân ông có thể làm chứng về việc  Devraha Baba ít nhất là 150 tuổi. Ông nói khi ông 13 tuổi cha ông đã  từng dẫn ông đến viếng thăm Baba, bản thân cha ông đã từng viếng thăm  Devraha Baba từ khi còn bé và khi ấy Devraha Baba đã rất già. Một luật  sư Tòa thượng thẩm thành phố Allahabad cho biết rằng 7 thế hệ gia đình  ông đã từng quỳ dưới chân của Devraha Baba. Devraha Baba còn biết trước  ngày giờ mà ông rũ bỏ thế gian, 5 năm trước khi điều đó xảy ra.
​ Ở phương Đông, đặc biệt là Trung Quốc và Ấn Độ là những nơi văn hóa  tiền sử được bảo tồn tốt nhất. Khí công và yoga có rất nhiều điểm chung,  và chúng đều được truyền lại từ những thời kỳ văn minh tiền sử hết sức  xa xưa. Yoga hay khí công đều chính là tu luyện._Tu luyện khí công trái ngược hẳn với rèn luyện thể  dục; về động tác không yêu cầu vận động mạnh mẽ, nếu có động tác cũng là  ‘hoãn mạn viên’, chậm rãi vô cùng, thậm chí bất động, tĩnh chỉ hẳn lại.  Như mọi người đã biết phương pháp thiền định, tĩnh chỉ hẳn lại, tốc độ  nhịp tim cũng chậm lại, tuần hoàn máu cũng như hết thảy mọi thứ đều giảm  xuống chậm lại. Ấn Độ có rất nhiều thầy yoga, có thể ngồi toạ trong  nước hàng mấy ngày liền, chôn xuống đất mấy ngày liền, hoàn toàn làm cho  bản thân họ tĩnh chỉ hẳn lại, thậm chí cả nhịp tim cũng được khống chế  vững chắc. Chẳng hạn tế bào người ta một ngày phân tách một lần, thì  những người tu luyện ấy làm cho tế bào thân thể người ta hai ngày phân  tách một lần, một tuần phân tách một lần, nửa tháng phân tách một lần,  thậm chí thời gian lâu hơn nữa, như thế họ đã kéo dài sinh mệnh của họ.  Đây là công pháp chỉ tu tính không tu mệnh, nó cũng có thể đạt đến điểm  này, cũng có thể kéo dài sinh mệnh bản thân. Có người nghĩ: sinh mệnh  của người ta, đời của người ta chẳng phải đã định [trước] rồi ư? [Ai]  không tu mệnh thì làm sao sống [lâu hơn] được? Đúng thế, vì tầng của  người tu luyện đã đột phá tam giới nên [mới] có thể kéo dài [sinh mệnh]  được, nhưng từ bề ngoài mà nhìn thì trông già cỗi phi thường._
​Có nhiều ghi chép trong lịch sử Trung Quốc về những vị Đạo sỹ sống  lâu hàng trăm hàng ngàn năm. Tuy nhiên trường hợp được kiểm chứng rõ  ràng cụ thể, nổi tiếng khắp thế giới, là trường hợp của Lý Thanh Vân.
*Lý Thanh Vân (Li Ching Yun 李清雲: 1677 – 6/5/1933)*
_




Lý Thanh Vân vào năm 250 tuổi
(Ảnh của tướng quân Dương Sâm chụp năm 1927). Lý Thanh Vân là chuyên gia  thảo dược, lão võ sư kiêm cố vấn chiến thuật, đồng thời cũng là một bậc  thầy khí công danh tiếng lẫy lừng Trung Quốc thời đó_​ Lý Thanh Vân từ khi còn trẻ đã chuyên môn sưu tầm thu thập thảo dược  và các bí quyết trường sinh. Vào năm 1749 khi đã 71 tuổi, ông gia nhập  quân đội ở huyện Khai, trở thành thầy dạy võ thuật kiêm chuyên gia cố  vấn chiến thuật.




Vào năm 1927, ông nhận lời mời của *tướng Dương Sâm*  (Trung Hoa dân quốc) tới huyện Vạn làm khách trong nhà. Tướng Dương Sâm  hết sức ấn tượng và khâm phục tài nghệ của Lý Thanh Vân. Tấm ảnh chụp  bên trên chính là chụp tại huyện Vạn năm đó.​ 
 Sau khi trở về, Lý Thanh Vân nói với người nhà: _“Tôi đã làm xong những việc mà tôi cần phải làm, tôi sắp sửa *trở về nhà* (tạ thế)”._ Quả thật sau đó một thời gian ngắn, ông tịch.
 Vào năm 1933, sự ra đi của Lý Thanh Vân đã được báo chí khắp thế giới  đưa tin, bao gồm cả những tờ báo uy tín nhất thế giới đương thời như  tạp chí Time và New York Times. Người ta nói rằng ông đã từng chôn cất  23 đời vợ và đang chung sống với đời vợ thứ 24 của mình, một người phụ  nữ 60 tuổi. Lúc đó, ông đã có 180 người con cháu cả thảy, trải dài suốt  11 thế hệ. Móng tay bàn tay phải ông dài đến khoảng 15cm. Tuy nhiên  trông bề ngoài ông như mới khoảng 60 tuổi. Sau ngày ông mất, Đại tướng  quân Dương Sâm của Trung Hoa dân quốc đã có một bài viết mang tựa đề  “Câu chuyện có thật về một người đàn ông 250 tuổi”, trong đó mô tả _“Lý Thanh Vân mắt rất sáng, cao khoảng 2m, bước chân mạnh mẽ, nước da hồng hào đầy sức sống”._

 Thời báo New York Times vào năm 1928 ghi rằng nhiều người già gần nơi  Lý Thanh Vân sinh sống cho hay ông nội của họ đã biết ông Lý Thanh Vân  từ lúc còn nhỏ, và khi ấy ông Lý đã lớn tuổi rồi.




​ Giáo sư Hồ Trung Khiêm của trường Đại học Thành Đô vào năm 1930 đã  phát hiện ra “giấy chứng sinh” của Hoàng gia cũng như những bức thư chúc  thọ của các Hoàng đế nhà Thanh, cho thấy rõ Lý Thanh Vân được sinh ra  vào năm 1677 (năm Khang Hy thứ 17) tại huyện Kỳ Giang tỉnh Tứ Xuyên. Vào  các năm 1827 và 1877 hoàng gia nhà Thanh đã cử hành lễ mừng thọ 150  tuổi và 200 tuổi cho ông một cách long trọng.




*
Đại sư Thái Cực Quyền Lưu Đại*  là một trong số các đệ tử của ông Lý Thanh Vân. Trong cuốn tự truyện  của mình, Lưu Đại cho biết Sư phụ ông vào năm 130 tuổi lên núi tìm thuốc  thì gặp được một vị cao nhân. Vị cao nhân 500 tuổi đã truyền thụ cho Lý  Thanh Vân môn võ Bát Quái Chưởng và một bộ pháp tu luyện. Đó là nguyên  nhân Lý Thanh Vân trường thọ đến như thế.​ 
 Nhiều nền văn hóa cổ truyền trên khắp thế giới, đặc biệt là tại Ấn  Độ, Tây Tạng, Trung Quốc… đều kể về những vị tu luyện yoga hoặc đạo sỹ  hoặc thầy tu sống lâu hàng mấy trăm năm hay thậm chí mấy nghìn năm.  Quyển sách Bible cũng kể về những người thượng cổ xa xưa có tuổi thọ  hàng trăm năm. Quyển hồi ký “Các bậc Chân Sư Yogi Ấn Độ” của đạo sư  Yogananda, hay “Hành trình về phương Đông” của tiến sỹ Blair T. Spalding  do Nguyên Phong dịch,… đều có kể về những ví dụ điển hình....


----------



## Bán nhanh (23 Tháng mười một 2013)

sống nhìu làm gì ta ?


----------



## Lê Phạm Như Trúc (13 Tháng năm 2014)

Kì diệu ghê, sống bằng 3 đời người khác luôn.


----------



## banglangtimsgon (20 Tháng năm 2014)

kì diệu !!!


----------



## Hồ Văn Hiếu (21 Tháng năm 2014)

thật là kỳ diệu!!!


----------



## KienTrucSuCoDon (19 Tháng tư 2015)

có tin được k ta, nhiều vầy


----------



## shift10 (6 Tháng bảy 2015)

Khiếp, thấy sống hơn 100 tuổi là thấy thọ lắm rồi. Đây còn sống hơn 250 tuổi nữa. Bằng 3 người khác rồi đó.


----------

